# استفسار عن طرق تعليب الخضراوات



## mano480 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم الاخت المشرفة لك التحية 
لدى استفسار عن تعليب الخضروات طرق التعليب والاساليب المستخدمة وكيفية حفظفها بدون ان تؤثر عليها البكتريا والاجهزة المستخدمة بالاخص جهاز طرد الاوكسجين الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام الافادة فى هذا الموضوع وعلى وجه السرعة اخوكم محمد


----------



## فتوح (31 أكتوبر 2006)

في هذا الرابط تجد طريقة حفظ الخضروات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10674&page=3

أتمنى أن تساعدك بعض الشئ


----------

